# Is it spring yet?



## miked913

With tomorrow being the 1st day of winter, I am already day dreaming of spring. We had a huge crop of Jake's last spring, I had 1 morning that a group of 11 came in, so I have high Hope's for a ton of gobbling 2 year olds, but these old dudes are still around and I'm sure not ready to give up their kingdom just yet. Already put in for some vacation time at work and I'm dreaming of listening to the spring woods wake up!!









Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline

I had a video last week of 2 gobblers in a shoving match with there necks wrapped around each other, they are establishing the pecking order


----------



## ironman172

Getting closer everyday


----------



## Carpn

I always tell people that the best sound in the world is the first gobble of the morning when your standing there in the predawn.


----------



## bobk

Had 6 longbeards and a couple jakes come through on Sunday.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

These were on the driveway when the wife went to get the mail today


----------



## fireline

I would bet they are gobbling in the morning, cold crisp night and bright sunrise should get them going.


----------



## Kenlow1

Only about 8 weeks away! Remember all you “long beard” lovers, the season comes in on a Saturday in both zones this year. April 24 th for the south zone and May 1st for the north zone! Will be here before you blink.


----------



## fireline

For years I would start my spring turkey scouting the first weekend in March and continue till the season started, being in the woods before daylight each weekend.
There’s nothing like that first gobble at daybreak. Sometimes so far away you could barely hear it and other times so close it would almost nock your hat off.
Can’t wait for the season to start.


----------



## ironman172

During my gulf coast fishing trips , never fails ..... oh well maybe everybody will push them onto my place where they'll be safe


----------



## jaybird71

I have permission to hunt 50 acres this year private land just started clearing lanes and paths over the weekend. I can't wait to start scouting and figure out where they are roosting nothing like hearing that first gobble. I just wish the season came in a little earlier up north. Good luck to everyone chasing birds this year.


----------



## hoplovestofish

Saw a gobbler breeding a hen from from my living room window yesterday. hop


----------



## miked913

hoplovestofish said:


> Saw a gobbler breeding a hen from from my living room window yesterday. hop


I try to respect their privacy 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## rzrmitch

I can't wait may can't come fast enough time to use the sick days


----------



## bobk

This was Sunday morning in the back yard. They are ready.


----------



## bobk

Drank some coffee in the kitchen and watched the show. My wife had never seen them breed. She wasn’t impressed with how long the gobbler was standing on top of the hen.


----------



## miked913

That's great! What a way to enjoy morning coffee!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## fireline

season opens in a little over a month, he will be all done with that hen by then and looking for a little more love.


----------



## miked913

Maybe if they didnt breed so dang early we could get a decent hatch again! 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobk

miked913 said:


> Maybe if they didnt breed so dang early we could get a decent hatch again!
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


That would sure be nice. Last years hatch at our place was a bust.


----------



## One guy and a boat

Amazing how there everywhere now. This was in Solon, outside Cleveland. I started seeing them about two years ago. Now it's nothing to see 15-20 feeding around the lot.
















Kip


----------



## threeten

bobk said:


> That would sure be nice. Last years hatch at our place was a bust.


Hoping the cicada hatch will help the poult survival rates this year also


----------



## miked913

bobk said:


> That would sure be nice. Last years hatch at our place was a bust.


From the sounds of things at the state we may see some changes in the short term with seasons, or bag limits, there were bad hatches since the good one after the last cicada hatch in '16. The good news is they can really rebound quick with a good spring or 2.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Redheads

Early talks are a one bird limit on public lands 2022


----------



## fireline

2 years ago I started trapping the raccoons where I hunt in hopes the Turkey hatch will improve, got 23 the first year and 18 last year. they are one of the top predators for eggs and baby turkeys.


----------



## Kenlow1

Bob- nice turkey porn! Looks like your blind could be set up right on the porch? Didn’t you state in a post last year you had jakes all over your property? 2 yr. olds now should be very vocal! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Redheads said:


> Early talks are a one bird limit on public lands 2022


Not sure how i feel about different bag limits or even different dates on public versus private land.

This started a couple of years ago with the grouse season dates they are different on public than private.

Wildlife knows no boundaries and if a species is struggling then give it the time or habitat it needs to rebound PERIOD.

Oh and yes,i hunt private land 99% of the time


----------



## bobk

Kenlow1 said:


> Bob- nice turkey porn! Looks like your blind could be set up right on the porch? Didn’t you state in a post last year you had jakes all over your property? 2 yr. olds now should be very vocal! Keep the pics coming.


Yes on the jakes last year Ken. I haven’t seen them yet this year. I have to pull some cameras soon and hopefully they are hanging around.


----------



## miked913

I have a couple properties that I hunt, 1 has good #'s of birds and seems unchanged the other there is a huge decline in the #'s and the last 2 years we have self imposed a 1 bird limit and have let either one of the kids or wives shoot the 1. Both are private. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobk

miked913 said:


> I have a couple properties that I hunt, 1 has good #'s of birds and seems unchanged the other there is a huge decline in the #'s and the last 2 years we have self imposed a 1 bird limit and have let either one of the kids or wives shoot the 1. Both are private.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


That’s how I do it as well. Turkey or deer when the numbers don’t look good I back off what’s being harvested. Best we can do for the population. I’m just as happy to experience the whole hunt for turkeys without pulling the trigger.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

I know this discussion had been had many times here.
i agree, all the self-imposed restraints are really great but we need much more to happen to make the impact that is necessary to give all hunters a chance at a good quality hunt


----------



## miked913

FOWL BRAWL said:


> I know this discussion had been had many times here.
> i agree, all the self-imposed restraints are really great but we need much more to happen to make the impact that is necessary to give all hunters a chance at a good quality hunt


I agree, but like I said I hunt 2 properties that have very different populations, how do you treat everything the same or different? Public vs private, urban vs rural, the wide open farm country of the NW vs the wooded hill country of the SE part of the state. I'm really not sure of the answer and glad it's not my decision to make, I just try and make the land I hunt on better its really the only control I feel I have.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

miked913 said:


> I agree, but like I said I hunt 2 properties that have very different populations, how do you treat everything the same or different? Public vs private, urban vs rural, the wide open farm country of the NW vs the wooded hill country of the SE part of the state. I'm really not sure of the answer and glad it's not my decision to make, I just try and make the land I hunt on better its really the only control I feel I have.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


I agree with everything said ^^^^ In my initial post i mentioned how im not sure how i feel about it. 

Im with you and glad i don't have to make that decision, but if did i would guarantee my decision wouldn't have anything to do about money.....not sure the state could say the same


----------



## Redheads

miked913 said:


> I agree, but like I said I hunt 2 properties that have very different populations, how do you treat everything the same or different? Public vs private, urban vs rural, the wide open farm country of the NW vs the wooded hill country of the SE part of the state. I'm really not sure of the answer and glad it's not my decision to make, I just try and make the land I hunt on better its really the only control I feel I have.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


ODNR in their minds have it figured out having different limits for deer and what to do in certain terrains and parts of the state based on populations or whatever
Big, Big difference from private /public

I know people will say trespassers and people claiming to have harvested the 2nd bird on private property won't be a big issue......I diagree


----------



## miked913

I had been getting groups of gobblers until this week, now its 1 and sometimes 2, seems like they're all breaking up now, its getting exciting.









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## joekacz

Gotta be a lotta love making going on,no doubt hens are on nests.


----------



## miked913

Different one there this morning showing off for a girlfriend
















reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## miked913

Looks like this is in the middle of the woods but its steep to the left and right a big flat on a gasline that runs from the bottom to top of big hill there are also 2 old log rods that crisscross this spot as it's the biggest flat on the hill side. Has been a strut zone for as long as there have been turkeys around there.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobk

I’ve had a group of 6 gobblers coming in with the hens. Now it’s just the big ole boss with the hens. He messed with me all last year. This year I hope to outsmart him.


----------



## bobk

We were awakened this morning to a gobbler in our front yard screening his head off. Had a buddy that stayed overnight and he was treated to the show. Another hen has been bread.


----------



## miked913

Bob that is so great to see out of your window! I just wait for my cel camera to send me pics! This gobbler has had 1 hen all week until today now there are 3 hens there with him.









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobk

I’m going to get some of those cameras one of these days. Can’t beat not having to go into the woods to pull cards.


----------



## miked913

bobk said:


> I’m going to get some of those cameras one of these days. Can’t beat not having to go into the woods to pull cards.


I have 2 now, it's so exciting getting that notification on my phone!! That particular camera I have on a 12v battery box with solar charger, it has been out since December of 2019, I haven't had to touch it other than once a big branch fell right in front of the camera and blocked the view, but camera and batteries have worked perfectly for well over a year now.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobk

miked913 said:


> I have 2 now, it's so exciting getting that notification on my phone!! That particular camera I have on a 12v battery box with solar charger, it has been out since December of 2019, I haven't had to touch it other than once a big branch fell right in front of the camera and blocked the view, but camera and batteries have worked perfectly for well over a year now.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


I’ll definitely check out the moultrie.


----------



## Carpn

Listened at 3 spots this morning and 2 had gobbling birds . Rain starting to pick up now . Sitting here watching a field to try to get and idea which direction this bird is gonna bird work from the roost


----------



## miked913

Moultrie is coming out with a brand new one with in the next month it will be available, it's supposed to be really nice and in the $100 range. I am waiting for them to come out and will add a 3rd, or just to replace my other original that has gotten a little finicky on me. Like everything the technology has gotten much better and price point is dropping.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## fireline

I was down to where I hunt in Tuscarawas county yesterday and the green briers are getting leaves already, that is a few weeks earlier than normal.


----------



## bobk

Not sure what’s up with this hen but she has been strutting with the males for the last 2 days.


----------



## miked913

Lgbt..urkey? 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobk

Transgender according to my wife.


----------



## Lewis

bobk said:


> Transgender according to my wife.





bobk said:


> Transgender according to my wife.


She's a Shim...lol


----------



## fireline

I had a hen run up to my hen decoy and go into full strut and try to start a fight with my decoy a few years ago


----------



## miked913

I have seen it a couple times, once I had a hen come into my calling, saw my hen decoy, flew up to a branch 8' or so over the decoy and strutted for quite some time right over her. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobk

fireline said:


> I was down to where I hunt in Tuscarawas county yesterday and the green briers are getting leaves already, that is a few weeks earlier than normal.


I noticed that last night when sitting outside. It’s really starting to green up. Going to be some thick spots for the opener. Cold snap coming may slow it down a bit.


----------



## miked913

While I'm sure they're not happy about the weather just like us, it doesn't seem to have slowed their urge to do what turkeys do.









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## squidlips2020

Seems like numbers are down here around my area. Bolivar... just don’t see the birds like I used to around my place. Miss the days when I could pick from 5 gobblers. Haven’t even heard a bird around this year. Hopefully that changes before season starts


----------



## bobk

Another hen bites the dust. That makes 3 I’ve seen bred. Not really sure he got finished with her. One guy was looking out for him and all of a sudden the big boss gobbler came running in out of nowhere. It was a pretty good fight as she walked away shaking off the dust. I need to get my camera out the phone doesn’t do too well.


----------



## Carpn

Pretty that they'll breed multiple times throughout spring . Sometimes daily for awhile . 

Listened yesterday in what has historically beena great turkey area and heard nothing at several properties . 

Listened today and heard two birds at one spot and none at 2 other spots . 

Swung back thru at 730 and the two toms were strutting in the field beside the woods they'd roosted in .


----------



## fireline

A hen only needs to be bread 1 time to fertilize all her eggs, but if there is a gobble available she will bread every day before she lays a egg.

If a gobbler is with hens there is no need for him to gobble,


----------



## bobk

Yesterday mid day.


----------



## Muddy

I'm taking my son out for youth season this weekend. I set him up with my 20 gauge on a Bogpod. The 20 rocks him pretty good with 3" shells! I'm usually a run and gun type of guy, but I'm probably going to be blind hunting since I have Junior with me.


----------



## Kenlow1

Which one is the dominant bird Bob? Guess you can figure out by opening day. Good luck this year and keep the pics coming. You have the life!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Don’t be hunting near the bird feeders...


----------



## bobk

Muddy said:


> I'm taking my son out for youth season this weekend. I set him up with my 20 gauge on a Bogpod. The 20 rocks him pretty good with 3" shells! I'm usually a run and gun type of guy, but I'm probably going to be blind hunting since I have Junior with me.


Good luck to your son!


----------



## bobk

Kenlow1 said:


> Which one is the dominant bird Bob? Guess you can figure out by opening day. Good luck this year and keep the pics coming. You have the life!


He hangs out in the back. They gang up on him. lol


----------



## Redheads

Muddy said:


> I'm taking my son out for youth season this weekend. I set him up with my 20 gauge on a Bogpod. The 20 rocks him pretty good with 3" shells! I'm usually a run and gun type of guy, but I'm probably going to be blind hunting since I have Junior with me.


Enjoy these days while you can as they, grow up fast.

good luck and share some memories


----------



## bobk

M R DUCKS said:


> Don’t be hunting near the bird feeders...


That’s why I didn’t get a bird last year. May stop feeding the birds this year.


----------



## Carpn

Muddy said:


> I'm taking my son out for youth season this weekend. I set him up with my 20 gauge on a Bogpod. The 20 rocks him pretty good with 3" shells! I'm usually a run and gun type of guy, but I'm probably going to be blind hunting since I have Junior with me.


The only time my son shoots turkey loads is at Turkey . I've always had him shoot low brass dove loads when practicing just to confirm he's aiming good . I also make sure the turkey loads hit the same as the light loads . 

This was more important when he was younger and smaller . He's 11 now and is 5'4" tall . So he can handle em . But no sense in making em flinch from getting rocked . 
They never feel the kick when shooting at a bird .


----------



## fireline

Got a txt yesterday from the neighbor where I hunt and there was a gobbler gobbling steady at 8.00 am yesterday


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Headed down with my 13 yr old Friday afternoon to Perry county. We are going to hunt from a blind together and plan to set it up Friday so everything is ready in the dark Sat morning. I don't like to blind hunt even in the rain, but we are better off in the blind sitting tight. The most hilarious thing is I got my box call out Monday and started calling on the deck practicing. I live in a wooded neighborhood with plenty of deer, but we have only seen a couple turkeys in the entire area. Next thing I know I have Jake churning down the hillside across the street/ I brought him all the way up into my yard, around the trampoline right along side the house! My wife snapped a couple pics out the kitchen window. And before anybody starts telling me not to call....I'm in the middle of a neighborhood and there is NO HUNTING anywhere near here.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool




----------



## Kenlow1

Can see your neighbors house next door, what county/city are you in? Almost getting turkeys in a lot of suburbia. I know we see them in areas they were never in before.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

That is my neighbors garage in the background. Everybody has 2-12 acre lots all wooded (most less than 5). I have only 2 acres and can see several homes. Deer galore in here including mature daylight bucks. I brought this guy down the hill and literally across the paved street into my yard. My neighborhood is very private.....no thru traffic it is closed off so to speak. Only 10 houses on my "street" and zero traffic. It has a campground feel as everybody walks, rides bikes, ATVs, golf carts, camp fires in the yards, etc. Clark county just north of I-70.


----------



## Muddy

That is why God put the bow and arrow on earth.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Carpn said:


> The only time my son shoots turkey loads is at Turkey . I've always had him shoot low brass dove loads when practicing just to confirm he's aiming good . I also make sure the turkey loads hit the same as the light loads .
> 
> This was more important when he was younger and smaller . He's 11 now and is 5'4" tall . So he can handle em . But no sense in making em flinch from getting rocked .
> They never feel the kick when shooting at a bird .


I've read about this tactic before. Get them used to the lighter loads, and then jack them up when it's live fire. You're right about not feeling it when the game is on. I have a Remington 1100 semi-auto that I love for pheasant. Occasionally, I'll go out for a round of trap at the club. I come away from that with a sore shoulder, even though the gun hardly kicks at all with those target loads. Yes, it's 25 rounds, but your right. Never feel a shot at a bird, even if we get shooting all day.



Kenlow1 said:


> Can see your neighbors house next door, what county/city are you in? Almost getting turkeys in a lot of suburbia. I know we see them in areas they were never in before.


I live in Youngstown, and 2 years ago had a hen turkey and 7 poults walk through my back yard. I know where they live, in a power line right of way about 1/4 miles down the road. There are also deer very close by. I was trying to figure how to bowhunt that area which is an industrial park. I was walking down another power line right of way when I bounced one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen out of a thicket about the size of my living room! It ran about 50-60 yards, stopped and turned to look at me. I had frozen so the deer checked me out real well, and I had time to do the same to him. 12 points, perfectly symmetrical with heavy mass! Guessing he weight in the neighborhood of 275-300lbs.

Thing looked like a horse with antlers.


----------



## miked913

Put it together today on a miserable weather day in WV. Wind, snow, rain, cold. Bird came in with a couple hens and during a snow squall for quite a while just stood there forever at 80 yards or so then moved to 57 yards and stood there forever! All told he was within sight for nearly 2 1/2 hours before finally being able to get a shot. I was supposed to be the back up gun for my wife with her cross bow. Finally the hens decided to head down the hill, but as close as they were going to get was about 35 yards. I tried to pass off the gun to her and she said no, so there was no argument from me. I dont have a scale down here but i do have a small tape and he had 10 1/4" beard and 1 1/4" candy corn colored spurs.























reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Kenlow1

Way to start off turkey season! What part of WVA (County) you hunting? Nice bird Mike. Can you take a second gobbler?


----------



## miked913

Kenlow1 said:


> Way to start off turkey season! What part of WVA (County) you hunting? Nice bird Mike. Can you take a second gobbler?


Thanks you! We're in Barbour Co. Yes I can get a 2nd bird. But if I know what's good for me, my wife better get 1 first. We roosted a group of 3 last night, headed out the door right now!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobk

Nice bird Mike. Good luck to the wife this morning.


----------



## Carpn

Good luck this morning . Hope that crossbow is sitting in the corner collecting dust and the wifey is totting a bang stick .


----------



## joekacz

GREAT Tom Mike! Use to hunt west of you about halfway to Parkersburg or so,beautiful country and breathtaking in more than one way and I know you know what I mean if you did any chasing. Have a safe hunt you and the Mrs.


----------



## miked913

Well, it got nice last night right around fly up and we roosted some birds, and at 9:30 last night I hauled in: blind, chairs, heater, shooting sticks, and extra propane and set it all up. This morning we were in there just a couple minutes after 5. At 6:03 bird gobbled about 100 yards away. Perfect, right? Well he starts gobbling and a whole slew of hens with him start talking too. Sure enough they all fly down and go 180 degrees away from us. I heard a bird mid morning yesterday gobble a couple times from right where we were sitting on a logging road so I figured eventually he'd probably be back. So we waited him out only to hear far off gobbles in a couple directions until 9:30 when I see a hen coming down the road, shortly there after a gobble from behind her and not too far off. There is an opening in the trees on the road about 80/90 yards away and they both stop there for 20 min or so, he was puffed up while she was scratching. I made just a couple super soft calls he gobbled right away. A short time later she just walked away sort of the direction she came from and I figured here we go again but he just stayed right there in a sunny spot strutting and gobbling. I gave him a couple more soft yelps and he turns right at us but below the road and heads our way. Perfect the wife gets her gun on the shooting stick and slow but sure he's coming. Works his was back on the road at about 40 yards and we figured ok here's the chance for a cross bow shot, take the gun off the sticks get the bow back on. He comes a little closer then drops back off the road, take the bow off the sticks and get the shot gun back up...all while the bird is in gun range! He makes it to about 25 yards and she hammers him. So still no opportunity with the cross bow but I keep telling her to just wait for the right bird in the right situation and it'll happen. But pretty awesome 1st 2 days of our season, we may sleep in tomorrow and then headed back to Ohio for Saturday opener in Noble Co. Her bird had a thinner 10" beard with a beard rot line on it about an inch or so down from the chest where it was real fat above it and 1" spurs on the button.






























reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## fireline

Way to go, great story and great bird.


----------



## joekacz

GREAT TOM! Definitely not a slouch. Looks like he’ll go over 20#,pretty thick through the body. Way to go Mrs. Mike!! You’ll get plenty of time to sleep in after the season,better go out tomorrow and double up on those others you left gobbling. Stay safe and enjoy.


----------

